# Do I want a dually??



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm looking into getting a heavier duty truck then I have now. I've been looking for about a year and real seriously for the last month or so. I've found a few trucks that are almost an exact match to exactly what I want. Except they are dually's. How much bigger of a pita is a 1 ton dually to use as a daily driver then a srw 3/4 or 1 ton? Along with dd duty it would also plow snow commercially, haul, and also tow but nothing more then 20k and that would be rare, 12k and under would be more frequent. 

Pro's, Cons? 

I've only ever driven one dually and it was out in farm country so space was unlimited and I didn't have to park in a lot anywhere with other cars around. So I'm concerned about how big of a pain these trucks could be for everyday use.

thanks, Mark


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think payload might be a little higher on the dually, but for city and town and stuff, I'd bet it'll be a much bigger PITA than an SRW.

If it were me, I'd try and find a 3/4 or 1 ton SRW. Little less payload, much less PITA.

Just my $.02


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

I don't notice a difference between 3/4 ton and a dually, however maybe I should keep my mouth shut because I drive a tractor trailer in the summer. A CDL dump truck would feel like a sports car to me.


----------



## CSC Contracting (Jan 20, 2009)

If you plan on putting a salt or liquid spreader in the back go with the duelly. You will get used to the extra width.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I live out in the rural area so it's not like I'd be trying to stuff it in some 20x45ft city driveway. I've got 6 acres to park it on.

I do a few driveways but the guy I sub for trys to stay away from them. And the ones I have to do are straight shots in and out or country/rural driveways that have all kinds of room.

Here is what I found that makes me wonder about driving a dually daily.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...2&item=200305347924&category=119144&viewitem=

It's 99% exact match of what I want, besides being a dually. Now I'm just hoping it doesn't sell tomarrow. 

Edit- I just run a tailgate spreader right now. But it would be nice to keep a pallet back there or have the ability to run a big v box or liquid setup and not worry.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

You want a Ram?

That thing has a front axle and a LOW maintainance diesel engine (It has a Bosche P-7100 injection pump. Cool. No wonder you want it.

I park a little further out but that's really the only issue I found with mine and I have a similar rig. I back into a lot of parking spaces but that's the same issue, huh? That's a good deal, too. Guy must be hard up with the economy and all.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ProSeasons;746248 said:


> You want a Ram?
> 
> That thing has a front axle and a LOW maintainance diesel engine (It has a Bosche P-7100 injection pump. Cool. No wonder you want it.
> 
> I park a little further out but that's really the only issue I found with mine and I have a similar rig. I back into a lot of parking spaces but that's the same issue, huh? That's a good deal, too. Guy must be hard up with the economy and all.


I'm a chevy guy, but I can't pass up a clean 12v for nothing. Always pisses people off when we are walking along and I see one in a parking lot somewhere and have to wonder over and look at it, even better if it's running.

It's exactly what I'm looking for, just with 2 extra tires. And it's 2hrs away. Might have to give him a call and see if I can run down there and check it out tonight. Probably won't get the parents approval or money out of the bank though by tomarrow.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG that cost alot of money!!!!
Keep looking I bought my 2003 F550 dually dump with 9 1/2 ft V plow only with 48,000 miles for under 13,000


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Had a dually for a while (not plowing though), Ford F350 (03)

It turned like crap, but that's cuz it was a Ford, not because it was a dually.
It was big, long (crew cab, long bed), and wide.
You don't think it's wide, but you really have to pay attention on like bank drive thrus, regular drive thrus, etc. Parking is always exciting, but nobody wants to park next to you, so that's worth it.

It rode GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!1 way better ride than my F250 (02) SRW, honestly probably better than my current Chevy. I dont' know why, i would have though it would have rode terrible, but it was great. Just soaked up bumps.

Towing is a breeze. Handles much better, keeps it from swaying, etc. (BTW, a 20k trailer plus a dually would put you over 26k, that's CDL/USDOT land, you don't want to be there).

Tires of course get more expensive. Personally I thought it had great traction. I would have expected the opposite (it would float) but I didn't find it to be true, probably used 4wd way less than normal).

They look cool.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LoneCowboy;746262 said:


> Had a dually for a while (not plowing though), Ford F350 (03)
> 
> It turned like crap, but that's cuz it was a Ford, not because it was a dually.
> It was big, long (crew cab, long bed), and wide.
> ...


Thanks LC, that's exactly the response I was looking for.

I rarely go through drive thoughs, maybe 10x a year total. So for those 10x a year I could just go in.

I'm working on my cdl now. So if I ever had to tow that heavy I'd have a better understanding of what's needed.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

A dually is kind of a pain in parking lots, I am learing to park far away and walk to the stores. I went from a 3/4 ton chevy like yours to a new ford 450 crew pickup it took some time, and it will be used to plow private roads and some bigger lots.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

that's a very nice looking vehical...we have some 6 wheelers with flat beds and i'm not sure that having one with a pickup box is a wise choice....you will be very limited as to what you can haul, and if you load anything onto it, it always from the back, never from the sides.....nice truck though


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jay brown;746268 said:


> that's a very nice looking vehical...we have some 6 wheelers with flat beds and i'm not sure that having one with a pickup box is a wise choice....you will be very limited as to what you can haul, and if you load anything onto it, it always from the back, never from the sides.....nice truck though


I've never had a flatbed, but I like the look of them. I'd look into a flatbed though if the bed on a dually ever got smashed or I found one for cheap. Put some 8 or 10" sides on it and off ya go. No one I know has had a flatbed on a truck, we either make it fit another way or use a trailer, it would be neat to try a flatbed though.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

LoneCowboy;746262 said:


> .
> 
> . (BTW, a 20k trailer plus a dually would put you over 26k, that's CDL/USDOT land, you don't want to be there).
> 
> :


That would be the case with any 3/4 or bigger and a 20k trailer


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

itll take some time to get used to parallel parking would also be a challenge on narrow streets i dont know what u have up here but theres some narrow roads up here some of the roads are so narrow i dont like taking the plow om my SRW i keep thinking im gonna sideswipe a mirror with the plow or my pulled out mirrors. something to think about with a dually


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

fisher guy;746307 said:


> itll take some time to get used to parallel parking would also be a challenge on narrow streets i dont know what u have up here but theres some narrow roads up here some of the roads are so narrow i dont like taking the plow om my SRW i keep thinking im gonna sideswipe a mirror with the plow or my pulled out mirrors. something to think about with a dually


In 3yrs of driving I've never had to parellel park, always been able to park normally. Our streets arn't to bad, there's one in town that's tight but I usually avoid that way already.

I guess space isn't really an issue for parking since we are a somewhat small town and 85% of the time there is plenty of open spaces or space large enough to park a "big" truck.

My main concern is more or less buy 2 extra tires each time and getting used to it's overall size compared to my ext cab, short bed, 1/2ton. I've driven a couple crew cab long beds so it shouldn't take me to long to get the hang of it.

I'm going to look at it later, I should be able to report back with pictures and thoughts on driving it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

I noticed its a manual tranny.Some people dont mind them, but I think it's a draw back when plowing.By the description it sounds like it did some serious towing, maybe the clutch,brakes needs to be checked. Take your time and check it out and dont get emotional. Maybe put that $13,000 down on something new or a used with a warranty.Good luck with your decision. Go test drive a new one and feel how tight they are and then drive this one, it might be very sloppy.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

all the duallys i see are missing body panels where the tires go, start keeping your eye on them around town and that should answer it for ya lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

IPLOWSNO;746361 said:


> all the duallys i see are missing body panels where the tires go, start keeping your eye on them around town and that should answer it for ya lol


I only see maybe one or two a year around here missing flares. Most seem to do a pretty good job of remembering where the rear end is at.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

cretebaby;746276 said:


> That would be the case with any 3/4 or bigger and a 20k trailer


That's true and I didn't mean to imply that it wasn't.
Then you get into drug testing, operating authority, etc.
Can be a real pain sometimes, and certainly adds more cost (which I know is what we all really need, more costs.  )


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You know, there was something on the flares.
I know on the Ford's you could just replace the flare (DAMHIK  )
I think the chevy required the whole side and the dodge was the whole bed.

Or it might be the other way around.
Something, ask a body shop, one of the Big 3 dually flares was insanely expensive to fix/replace and that's always the first thing to go.

I agree with the flatbed/small dump idea more.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I drove an '88 F-350 crew cab dually as a daily driver for a few years. You would be hard pressed to find any pickup longer than that one was- 22 feet long. The size didn't bother me much at all and the benefits of towing/load handling far outweighed the downsides. As for parking, it's easier to back into a spot than it is to pull in. The worst situation I've been in with it was when I pulled into a parking ramp with a very very tight entrance and found out that it was a tight spiral-type ramp. I couldn't back out as there were several cars behind me so I kept going- front left corner inches away from the outer wall and back right corner a couple inches away from the inner wall.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess you are asking for opinions so heres mine. No I would not buy a Dually. Keep looking. Ya its low mileage for the year and a diesel but seems a little high to me for a 10 year old truck.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Govbradst555;746261 said:


> OMG that cost alot of money!!!!
> Keep looking I bought my 2003 F550 dually dump with 9 1/2 ft V plow only with 48,000 miles for under 13,000


Tell me where to start looking becasue I really want another truck.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about having DRW truck, When I had mine I loved it. Held weight much better drove well, the only thing is you have to be aware of your truck. No much more than having a plow hanging off the front but just know its there. Never have I tried to go through a drive thru. never, nor could I even with a diesel. No one can hear you and its too tight. Personally if youll be working the truck youll love having a DRW towing is a dream and holding a salter is as well. 

Best of luck, and no one says you couldnt put a flatbed on if you wanted to later down the road.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well other than not really fitting through drive throughs, bank tellers/atms, and car washes and having to always park in the back of the lot, duallies are great. and when/if you get a blowout on the outside tire, it typically takes out the fenderflare with it. Thankfully with fords, you just need to replace the flare (only about $400 plus paint and of course a new tire), not sure of the other makes. My dad has been using large Vbed salters in SRW trucks for 15 years with not one issue related to running that way. Except for broken springs, but that can happen to a dually. also will cost you $300-$400 more come tire time. Yes, they tow like a dream, have great traction and most of all look sweet but to be used a DD, no thanks.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

ford6.9;746482 said:


> never, nor could I even with a diesel. No one can hear you and its too tight.


Well I have a SRW diesel and except for one drive through, People always hear me fine. I just pull up a bit past the speaker and talk backwards. works great every time.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

A 10yr old diesel truck is worth 4-5 thousand at most. Duallys stabilize the load better when towing/hauling trailers. They bring more payload capacity, but doesnt mean they can tow more than a truck without dual axles. If your a good driver, you can back into parking spots at malls ect ect...without that much difficulty. Bigger trucks have less turning radius than a F-150 tho, but dont let that be ur deterant! Heavier trucks guzzle that much more fuel & parts are VERY expensive to replace when required. Its a heavy duty work truck. Like the sayin goes : " Ya drive the big trucks, you spend the big bucks" ! :waving:

Heres one of my Dually Trucks...


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;746361 said:


> all the duallys i see are missing body panels where the tires go, start keeping your eye on them around town and that should answer it for ya lol


Note to self- Keep my vehicles away from drivers in this area.

Mark, That's a nice looking truck. As for the dually, my plow truck is a dual rear as listed in my sig. Plows just as good as any. With the extra rear end weight over the single tire version I can usually plow in 2wd no problem. For work i drive anything from F-150 pickups, F-250 4x4 pickups, F-450 stake body, And numerous E-450, E-350 box trucks in diesel and gas. I think the plow truck feels more solid with the duals on it. Only thing that sucks is you need a wider plow than 8' to plow with the blade angled. So if you do alot of residentials or tight area i'd prefer a 8' on a single rear.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

LoneCowboy;746262 said:


> Towing is a breeze. Handles much better, keeps it from swaying, etc. (BTW, a 20k trailer plus a dually would put you over 26k, that's CDL/USDOT land, you don't want to be there).


I was wondering if he was aware of this fact I know a guy who had to leave a small dumptruck (14500GVW) and trailer (12000GVW) at a weigh station because he lacked a class A CDL over 2601 CGVW
. 20K is just a bit to much to put behind a pick up truck anyhow as a matter of fact I don't know any pick up rated to tow that


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright, went and drove the truck.

1st thing I noticed, it's a beast. With that aside, other things he told me about it.

-Always used shell diesel when possible
-Napa oil filters
-Rotella oil
-New brake pads up front, resurfaced rotors, checked the rear brakes also
-Tires still had the little rubber thingys on them
-#3 injector may have a slight o ring leak. BIN price on ebay includes bosch 40hp injectors
- Steering wheel is all messed up somehow, it's falling apart
- He would try and plug it in anytime below 50. 
-Shifted perfect, no slop in trans, clutch felt great
-Never used the gooseneck in the 4yrs he has had it
-Replaced the starter and clutch right after he bought it at 39,000 mi/4yrs ago
-Front bumper needs paint and touch up couple other small spots on the leading hood edge and pass. side fender
-Tiny amount of pull to the right, might just be a low tire
-The rear bumper and tailgate arn't horrible, but replacing them would be easier then fixing.
-Interior is mint aside from the steering wheel and a rip on the drivers seat seam that was sewn back up
- Overall the worse part of the truck is the tailgate and the rear bumper, the bed is scuffed up from the drop in liner but line x could take care of that.
-Tiny amount of rust where the dually flares rub on the bedside in 2 small spots.
- Bottoms of the doors were spotless, not even a scratch.
-Has all original motor parts and lights.

Pics:
























Said most of the rust on the bed floor is from a chain being in there the last 2 winters. It looks like it should come off the paint easily.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

More.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like something is dripping, but there was no spots anywhere on the driveway. Which was surprisingly clean also for the messy day here.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Mark,

I drove a srw 3500 Dodge about that age with the same motor and the same transmission years ago for a company I used to work with. I vowed to buy one for myself if I ever found one in good shape ( not that I need it but it made that much of an impression on me ). That price seems a bit high but for a truck that old the miles don't seem too bad. I prefer a manual transmission and if you mount the plow controller on the lever ( work it with your fingers like a 2 speed rear end ), it's not much of a pain to plow with. You'll have two more tires to replace when the time comes and the parts are going to be more expensive. But what the he!!, if it's going to do the job and you don't beat on it, it's worth it. The wider rear will only work against you in a parking garage or at the mall when all the little Kia and Smart cars box you in.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't buy that

what that can under seat is that starter fluid?


Sound it worth $5,000 for that.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

And the one that worried me:









He said the first owners bought the truck, shortly afterwards the dealer realized they forgot to do something to it while prepping it for purchase when new, bought the truck back from them, fixed whatever they forgot, then the original owners bought it back. He is the 2nd owner and I believe bought it from the dealer where it was sold new.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Govbradst555;746261 said:


> OMG that cost alot of money!!!!
> Keep looking I bought my 2003 F550 dually dump with 9 1/2 ft V plow only with 48,000 miles for under 13,000





Milwaukee;746631 said:


> i don't buy that
> 
> what that can under seat is that starter fluid?
> 
> Sound it worth $5,000 for that.


Where do you guys find truck so cheap then? 
Around here that motor and trans would probably cost 1/2-2/3 of $5k.

The can's under the seat I have no idea, I was going to look but forgot.
It started right up though without any hesitation, I realize it was 45 outside but didn't notice anything unnormal.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark13;746633 said:


> He said the first owners bought the truck, shortly afterwards the dealer realized they forgot to do something to it while prepping it for purchase when new, bought the truck back from them, fixed whatever they forgot, then the original owners bought it back. He is the 2nd owner and I believe bought it from the dealer where it was sold new.


Sounds believable.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Krieger91;746220 said:


> I think payload might be a little higher on the dually, but for city and town and stuff, I'd bet it'll be a much bigger PITA than an SRW.
> 
> If it were me, I'd try and find a 3/4 or 1 ton SRW. Little less payload, much less PITA.
> 
> Just my $.02


I agree. You should first see what your needs are before you buy something. If your towing alot of heavy stuff and tow a 5er or a goose then i would go with a DRW. Dont forget you have to buy 6 tires when you decide to change them. 
Stay with a 2500HD or a 3500. You can throw a set of 5,000# air bags in like i did and you wont have any problems at all with payload. 
Unless your plowing open lots a DRW isnt that good. There too wide, i think. And for a work/ personal truck it doesnt make any sense. I dont think you would want to be taking your girl friend to a movie in a DRW and park a half a mile away, because you cant fit anywhere else. It is hard enough to park now, atleast with a CC SB witht hat turning radius. You can do alot with the SRW, stay with them Mark. If i had to do it all over again i would have bought the 3500. JMO
Good luck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD Dave;746640 said:


> Sounds believable.


Ya, I'm not sure I buy the story either. I could see it happening but It could also be another bs story.



Quality SR;746642 said:


> I agree. You should first see what your needs are before you buy something. If your towing alot of heavy stuff and tow a 5er or a goose then i would go with a DRW. Stay with a 2500HD or a 3500. You can throw a set of 5,000# air bags in like i did and you wont have any problems at all with payload.
> Unless your plowing open lots a DRW isnt that good. There too wide, i think. And for a work/ personal truck it doesnt make any sense. I dont think you would want to be taking your girl friend to a movie in a DRW and park a half a mile away. It is hard enough to park now, atleast with a CC SB. You can do alot with the SRW, stay with them Mark.


I'd be fine with a srw, just I havn't found any that match what I want yet except for this one in a while of hard searching. It gives me something to compare to anyway.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

all trucks have their place. you have to realize it WILL cost more to use this truck but you can also do more with it. 

personally if i were to buy a dually (which i am also shopping for) i would only buy flat or dump bed. this is for a work truck not a daily driver so equip it so. a dually with a regular bed is not a real work truck, it is just a glorified 3/4 ton. 

also, stick to the chevys and fords. there is a reason why everyone else owns them. dodges are for rich guys with young girlfriends .


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Mark13;746633 said:


> And the one that worried me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naww, I don't buy that either. Somethings not right and if you go to sell it soemtime, you may have trouble. Also, like someone else mentioned, whats with all the starter fluid under the seat? I think you could find soemthing better, that lemon law sticker would scare me.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Mark13;746638 said:


> Where do you guys find truck so cheap then?
> Around here that motor and trans would probably cost 1/2-2/3 of $5k.
> 
> The can's under the seat I have no idea, I was going to look but forgot.
> It started right up though without any hesitation, I realize it was 45 outside but didn't notice anything unnormal.


Since the trucks being sold thru a used dealership, he need to mark the cost up. If it were being sold by owner, then 4 - 5 thousand is where you get your deal.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark13;746645 said:


> I'd be fine with a srw, just I havn't found any that match what I want yet except for this one in a while of hard searching. It gives me something to compare to anyway.


Keep looking mark there around. Check out dealer sites, call around to some dealers and have them locate them for you. You can walk in and they can do a search at other dealers to match what your looking for. I have looked over a year for mine. Keep doing the research and you will find something. I would also look for something that hasn't been plowed with or towed with. And just by looking at that dodge it looks like those are some hard miles on there. You don't want someone elses problems.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

terrapro;746650 said:


> also, stick to the chevys and fords. there is a reason why everyone else owns them. dodges are for rich guys with young girlfriends .


I'm not buying a ford,lol.



dlcs;746651 said:


> Naww, I don't buy that either. Somethings not right and if you go to sell it soemtime, you may have trouble. Also, like someone else mentioned, whats with all the starter fluid under the seat? I think you could find soemthing better, that lemon law sticker would scare me.


I like the truck but going into it I wasn't sure if I wanted a dually. If I get anything out of the deal it's just a truck to compare others to. It also showed me a few things that I'm going to check other trucks for.

Can you get 2nd gen dodges with 3.73 gears or only 3.55 and 4.10?? 4.10 is to deep for my useage I think, 2k rpms at 55. 

Quality: After seeing his house and talking to him, I don't think he ever used the gooseneck. I asked him over the phone earlier what kind of hitch it was and what style and he had to go out and look (could hear the wind on the phone). And the reciever looked better then mine. Said the most and the farthest he towed was a 40's project truck back from somewhere in michgan with it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark13;746638 said:


> Where do you guys find truck so cheap then?
> Around here that motor and trans would probably cost 1/2-2/3 of $5k.
> 
> The can's under the seat I have no idea, I was going to look but forgot.
> It started right up though without any hesitation, I realize it was 45 outside but didn't notice anything unnormal.


question did he start and warm up enough then turn off and wait for you to arrive so it start no problem

that what many sellers do that then buyer didn't know that when bought then found it hard to start and horrible noise when cold.

It really junk to me after see that if it was me I don't buy until it in good shape and not have starter fluid or sticker say lemon law.

I would look for better one than that it too expensive for that truck. and they have problematic with that 5 speed due OD have nut that would loose cause no OD.

how we get cheap not buy from dealer that where they buy trucks from auction then try fix something then sell for profit. like they buy 95 F250 for $1,500 then they just clean then wax and sell for $4,000


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

creativedesigns;746654 said:


> Since the trucks being sold thru a used dealership, he need to mark the cost up. If it were being sold by owner, then 4 - 5 thousand is where you get your deal.


It's a private deal. I met the guy at his house and he had it sitting in his driveway. He had personal items in the back seat since he is currently driving it.



Milwaukee;746662 said:


> question did he start and warm up enough then turn off and wait for you to arrive so it start no problem
> 
> that what many sellers do that then buyer didn't know that when bought then found it hard to start and horrible noise when cold.
> 
> ...


He started the truck after I looked it over and after letting it run for a few min the temp guage was just starting to pick up. By the time we had gotten about halfway around the block it was all warmed up. So I believe it had been sitting there for a while before I got there.

I know about the 5th gear nut backing off in the trans, but there is fixes out there. There is only a few million trucks with the nv4500 and if they all lost 5th gear and there was no fix, new venture would have a lot of unhappy people.

48snowman48's truck off of Cumminsforum. This is pretty much what I'd really like to have:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark13;746656 said:


> Quality: After seeing his house and talking to him, I don't think he ever used the gooseneck. I asked him over the phone earlier what kind of hitch it was and what style and he had to go out and look (could hear the wind on the phone). And the reciever looked better then mine. Said the most and the farthest he towed was a 40's project truck back from somewhere in michgan with it.


That sounds good, it is up to you to check this stuff out. Other thing is to check out the tranny just by shifting it from drive to reverse to see how it shifts. Mark if you have feelings about something then go for it. Dont jump on the first one, do your reasurch and you will be ok.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quality SR;746683 said:


> That sounds good, it is up to you to check this stuff out. Other thing is to check out the tranny just by shifting it from drive to reverse to see how it shifts. Mark if you have feelings about something then go for it. Dont jump on the first one, do your reasurch and you will be ok.


I think I'd rather have something like the green 97 above. I'd prefer to buy 100% stock though and add parts as I choose. Dual disc clutch, small motor tweaks, air bags, wheels and tires, etc.

A dually would do the trick but around here most use srw no matter how heavy they are towing. The only people usually using duallys up here are horse people and for some reason every singe one is a cc/lb f350. Most farmers use 3/4 and 1ton srw trucks for everything.

I'd prefer to find a truck that mom and pops used to tow their camper around. So it pulled, went to bingo night and church, sat for a while, then pulled a little more, went to bingo night, church, sat etc. Where it got used but the owners didn't abuse it and took care of it. Finding a 12v/5spd that doesn't have a gooseneck in it or shows abuse is pretty hard around here.

I found a nice lb7 dmax on dp but idk if it's something I want to get into. My only concern is the injectors going out again (already done once at 151k) after the warranty is up and I have to eat the cost. It's got fueling upgrades, built front end, and a mildly built trans also. The motor never got touched besides an intake and a 3 position tune before the idea to make a drag truck out of it evaporated. And several well known dp members have owned it so it was in good hands.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a carfax membership so I ran a check on it... 
It's a 3 owner truck first one being in California they had it when it was bought back at 2400 miles, the other 2 owners were in Illinois

It's branded on the carfax as a lemon buy back truck, I would keep looking as I would never buy a truck with that on its record!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

exmark1;746697 said:


> I have a carfax membership so I ran a check on it...
> It's a 3 owner truck first one being in California they had it when it was bought back at 2400 miles, the other 2 owners were in Illinois
> 
> It's branded on the carfax as a lemon buy back truck, I would keep looking as I would never buy a truck with that on its record!


Thanks man. I asked on dieseltowingresouce for someone to run the vin but no one has done it yet. So I was hoping it's clean but guessing at vehicle history's is like pi$$ing in the ocean trying to raise the water level.

It's a nice truck, gives me something to compare others to. And it tought me a few things right away, I don't want a truck with 4.10s unless I'm going to run 35s, or it needs to have a 6spd in it. I think 3.73s and a 305 (33x12x16 tires) would be perfect. Do bad I think it's 3.55 or 4.10 only. I'm not going to bid/buy, I'll keep the squirrels all facing the same way in my computer and put them back to work keeping my battery charged so I can keep searching.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow $4000 to $5000 for a 10 year old diesel huh? You guys must be talking about Ford's and Chevy's cause a 97' 12 Valve engine is worth that! 

Mark13 I find it a little odd that the truck is looking so mint except teh back bumper and tailgate are junk. Along with the rust on the bumper, I would expect it on other areas of the lower portions of the truck as well. Just makes me wonder. I would say there is a very high chance the lemon issue was solved, but of course that is another area of concern.

As far as getting the dually goes, you are going to need a new plow unless you don't mind yoru rear tires driving through your windrow all the time. I have a few parking lots with S shaped sidewalks, and it is hard enough to get close to them around the corners with the SRW. I'd be driving all over them with the dually. 

Sounds like you made the right choice letting this one go.

Careful with the 2nd gens Mark, the 47RE auto trannies really are weak as most people say. Plan on spending a few thousand easy to beef it up, unless you get the stick.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

That motor will outlast 3 of those chassis especially here in the north. And as far as the can of starter fluid goes, the Cummins uses grid heaters in the intake elbow. If one uses starter fluid in these trucks, it's likely it will go boom! If the grids aren't working properly it's probably a grid relay or possibly the PCM.

I would prefer the NV4500 5 speed over the 48RE also only a good auto is better for plowing. Trouble is, Dodge didn't have a "good" stock auto in the second gen trucks.

I would be more concerned with the front end, if you have to start throwing ball joints, tie rod ends and track bars in it $$$$$$$$.

I also would not drive one of those around as a daily driver. Get yourself a good little gas car to drive around town in. The Cummins takes forever to warm up, too wide for drive thru's as mentioned, clumsy to park and they are loud. Besides, gas is $1 less a gallon.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

*oil leaking*

Hey Mark, noticed the front end parts covered with oil in the pics. Its most likely the front timing gear cover gasket. Kinda a common problem on the older B series Cummins, the rad,ATAAC,fan,pulleys would need to come off to replace it and stop the engine oil from leaking.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;746728 said:


> Wow $4000 to $5000 for a 10 year old diesel huh? You guys must be talking about Ford's and Chevy's cause a 97' 12 Valve engine is worth that!
> 
> Mark13 I find it a little odd that the truck is looking so mint except teh back bumper and tailgate are junk. Along with the rust on the bumper, I would expect it on other areas of the lower portions of the truck as well. Just makes me wonder. I would say there is a very high chance the lemon issue was solved, but of course that is another area of concern.
> 
> ...


I knew right away that your not getting a nice 12v for $5k, maybe an older 7.3 or 6.5.

I'm not sure what the deal was, from the back window forwards the truck was mint except for the front bumper having some scratches, from the rear window back things were worse, the inside of the bed was beat up along with the tailgate and bumper. The outside of the bed was perfect though.

As far as the plow with my wings on I'm at 9.8ft. So I could probably sneak a winter out of it before going bigger to make some money to put towards a nicer plow.

And I'd be getting a handshaker if I get a 12v. No dodge auto's for me, to many bad stories.



timmy1;746731 said:


> I also would not drive one of those around as a daily driver. Get yourself a good little gas car to drive around town in. The Cummins takes forever to warm up, too wide for drive thru's as mentioned, clumsy to park and they are loud. Besides, gas is $1 less a gallon.


Diesel here is $2.30, premium is 10cents less and regular is $1.81 at the cheapest.



Bigfoot Brent;746744 said:


> Hey Mark, noticed the front end parts covered with oil in the pics. Its most likely the front timing gear cover gasket. Kinda a common problem on the older B series Cummins, the rad,ATAAC,fan,pulleys would need to come off to replace it and stop the engine oil from leaking.


Sounds like a good rainy day project.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Lemon law buy back??????????

RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
do not pass go, do not collect $200



gears
Duallies always have higher (numerically) gears. Chevy's, ford's, dodge's, all of them have the 4.10/4.11 gears.

I believe (not sure) the tires are taller, so it balances out.

My F350 dually pulled the same rpm's at 75 as the SRW F250 did despite the different gears.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i know you said you wont buy a ford, but the fact remains that Ford has THE most 350 SRW's on the road. for some reason, chevy's are the rarest in my area and ive seen a few dodges, but i see 1 ton srw fords all the time.

im really happy with ours, just turned over 4K since we got it. it is LONG!

if you want a 1 ton srw, you might as well start looking south. more trucks in the south, we had to drive 2.5hrs away to a BIG dealership to find our truck. alot of the the trucks i saw posted when we were looking were in virginia, kentucky, carolinas etc... you should check some states south of Illinois


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bigfoot Brent;746744 said:


> Hey Mark, noticed the front end parts covered with oil in the pics. Its most likely the front timing gear cover gasket. Kinda a common problem on the older B series Cummins, the rad,ATAAC,fan,pulleys would need to come off to replace it and stop the engine oil from leaking.


If its a 12 valve, and you have an oil leak, make sure the front case isn't cracked from a KDP failure. I tabbed mine so that couldn't happen.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm kinda like the other guys, that is a lot of $$$$ for an old 12v cummins...if your just wanting it for pulling i'd go with a single axle semi truck....you can get twice the HP(n 14) and three times the torque, twice the gears, for less the $$$$$...most of these semi trucks that are about the same age as that Dodge you ae looking at are in the $5-10k range and will outlast it...here is what i use for towing our trailers around, but i'm looking to upgrade to more power....not a b5.9 though i would like a m11 or a n14


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LoneCowboy;746850 said:


> Lemon law buy back??????????
> 
> RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> do not pass go, do not collect $200
> ...


This truck would run 2000-2100 rpms at 55mph. Had 235/85 tires I believe but didn't look real close and a 4.10 gear setup. It really needed a 6th gear or 35" tires it seemed like. 1st was good for about 10ft, 2nd was good for about another 10ft,and then third-fifth actually seemed spaced enough that they were usefull to get you going. I realize it was meant for towing but it seemed to wind out much faster then expected. I might end up going with 3.55's and getting some 33-34" tires to help a little.



ProTouchGrounds;746861 said:


> i know you said you wont buy a ford, but the fact remains that Ford has THE most 350 SRW's on the road. for some reason, chevy's are the rarest in my area and ive seen a few dodges, but i see 1 ton srw fords all the time.
> 
> im really happy with ours, just turned over 4K since we got it. it is LONG!
> 
> if you want a 1 ton srw, you might as well start looking south. more trucks in the south, we had to drive 2.5hrs away to a BIG dealership to find our truck. alot of the the trucks i saw posted when we were looking were in virginia, kentucky, carolinas etc... you should check some states south of Illinois


I agree with the most srw's being fords. Stands true around here also. If I see 50 srw f350s I might see one srw duramax 1 ton and one srw cummins 1 ton. But I'm not really a ford guy so I'd rather look hard for the "rare" truck's then settle for something that isn't what I want. They all cost money so I might as well get what I want.

Edit: Jay, this would be my daily driver. It would replace the 98 chevy I have in my sig and currently over use for everything. I appreciate your suggestions but it's not what I'm after as it's not practical to cruise around in one of those. A friends farm uses one for towing their gooseneck so I know they are good at that but I won't tow heavy enough, often enough to make a truck similar to yours practical.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

If your willing to drop that kind of money on a truck, I'd say go south/west to look for a truck with NO RUST AT ALL. at least that's what I'm going to do. personally i would rather buy a truck with higher miles then rust -- you can replace an engine or tranny, but not a frame.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

your going to get rid of your 98 in your sig. pic? that's one nice looking truck! too nice to sell...i have a bad habit of keeping all of my old trucks, guess BC i hate paying $35K for one and then selling it for $5k 10 years later


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

zabMasonry;746969 said:


> If your willing to drop that kind of money on a truck, I'd say go south/west to look for a truck with NO RUST AT ALL. at least that's what I'm going to do. personally i would rather buy a truck with higher miles then rust -- you can replace an engine or tranny, but not a frame.


I'm aiming for that region, I think that's where my best bet would be. Hopefully I'd never have to replace a 12v from wearing it out. And the nv4500 should last pretty long also.



Jay brown;746970 said:


> your going to get rid of your 98 in your sig. pic? that's one nice looking truck! too nice to sell...i have a bad habit of keeping all of my old trucks, guess BC i hate paying $35K for one and then selling it for $5k 10 years later


It's my baby but it's not built for what I use it for. So before I completely destroy it, I think it would be best for someone else to get some use out of it. My sister likes it and mentioned she would consider buying it and getting rid of her 99 chevy since it's a standard cab and she misses having room for things behind the seat for her horse or ski stuff. So it may stay in the family.
Here is a few pictures of it from this past summer. It's filthy now but it will clean up to look like this again:


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Mark- on Dodges a 6th gear won't gain you any rpms or help the highway gearing. 1st and 6ths gears are the same as on a 5 speed, but gears, 2, 3, 4, & 5 are all closer together to aid in pulling heavy loads.


I was under the impression that in order to do a lemon law buyback, a vehicle must be fixed at least 3 times at the dealer for the SAME problem.


-if it wasn't for that lemon law sticker, that'd be a sweet truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rebelplow;746986 said:


> Mark- on Dodges a 6th gear won't gain you any rpms or help the highway gearing. 1st and 6ths gears are the same as on a 5 speed, but gears, 2, 3, 4, & 5 are all closer together to aid in pulling heavy loads.
> 
> I was under the impression that in order to do a lemon law buyback, a vehicle must be fixed at least 3 times at the dealer for the SAME problem.
> 
> -if it wasn't for that lemon law sticker, that'd be a sweet truck.


I meant a 6th gear after 5. To drop the rpms back down, not space them differently how dodge has them setup in the nv5600.

If there was no lemon law dealy on the truck and the bed/tailgate/bumper were in slightly better shape I would have liked it a lot more. And I would have had to put taller tires on it. I drive at 60-65 quite a bit and that would have put the motor around 2500 rpms give or take a few. Which probably wouldn't allow for that great of fuel milage compared to maybe 1800rpms at 65.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

1997 K3500 w/a Boss 9'2" V for sale in the sale section. Maybe worth a look? It has a 454, not much more reliable than a vortec 454. Mel Gibson pulled a house down with one in Leathal Weapon.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

dieseld;747092 said:


> 1997 K3500 w/a Boss 9'2" V for sale in the sale section. Maybe worth a look? It has a 454, not much more reliable than a vortec 454. Mel Gibson pulled a house down with one in Leathal Weapon.


we've got a k3500 w/ 454 too. i love going to the gas pump every 200 miles...plenty of pwr though...


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Regear on those truck are not worth. cost lot than you think.


If it was me I would choose 1 ton srw

you have pick chevy 3500 or Ford 350 or Dodge 3500 srw would be better choice.


and for brake on that are double expensive than your chevy 1500.


If it was me I would buy new one since it cheap now.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;747119 said:



> Regear on those truck are not worth. cost lot than you think.
> 
> If it was me I would choose 1 ton srw
> 
> ...


I know regearing isn't cheap. I wasn't planning on swapping gears.

And new trucks are nice, but a lot of plastic and thin sheet metal. And at my age out of the budget.



Jay brown;747114 said:


> we've got a k3500 w/ 454 too. i love going to the gas pump every 200 miles...plenty of pwr though...


How big of a tank does the truck have? I can get about 200 miles out of my truck around town, that works out to about 13mpg.



dieseld;747092 said:


> 1997 K3500 w/a Boss 9'2" V for sale in the sale section. Maybe worth a look? It has a 454, not much more reliable than a vortec 454. Mel Gibson pulled a house down with one in Leathal Weapon.


I'll go check it out. I think I'll save the house pulling to the pro's. Not quite my deal there. I'd prefer diesel but I'd look at a truck with a 7.4 or 8.1.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

how big gas tank in chevy 1500

that pretty bad I get 230 miles out tank in summer and put 11 gals to full tank it hold 14 gals.


but it have warranty on new trucks if you buy that dodge and end lot problematic that cost lot than new truck worth.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;747222 said:


> how big gas tank in chevy 1500
> 
> that pretty bad I get 230 miles out tank in summer and put 11 gals to full tank it hold 14 gals.
> 
> but it have warranty on new trucks if you buy that dodge and end lot problematic that cost lot than new truck worth.


My book says 26 gallons. I've run it down to the point of the fuel gauge being pegged on empty and it didn't hold 19 before the pump clicked off and the guage read full. Last tank I got 16.9mpg driving 70mph to go look at that white dodge.
If I spend lets say $12k on a truck and had to put $2k into it for work, that's still way cheaper then an 09 diesel. If you can find me a new 08/09 diesel for $14k, let me know.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok

buy that dodge 3500 and be happy when there problem with this. 

and make lists what you repair so that show how much it cost to maintain diesel to gas engine.



for me I would still pick gas why cheap to fix until I am pull lot trailers that are weight over 9k pound then I be consider diesel but have pull 12K with gas truck which is F250 no problem.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;747249 said:


> Ok
> 
> buy that dodge 3500 and be happy when there problem with this.
> 
> ...


Gas truck's are fine. I have no problem with gas trucks. If I got one I'd probably get a big block which isn't known for the best milage.

I've always wanted a diesel since I was little and knew what they were and could identify them by the sound. I figure since I'm in the market for a truck now and have really no reason not to buy one, why not get what I've wanted?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I do want diesel too because it cool see black smoke out exhaust.

but found that how much it cost to maintain you be surprise it double.

how many oil it hold? almost 5 gals of oil. Too expensive until you have good job and make $40,000 per year that be no problem to afford maintain it. 


If it was me and worry about mpg. I would choose F250 with V10 6.8L with 3.73

I get 14.5 mpg out 01 F250 with V10. that was granny drive.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;747271 said:


> I do want diesel too because it cool see black smoke out exhaust.
> 
> but found that how much it cost to maintain you be surprise it double.
> 
> ...


I'm not new to diesels, grown up around them my whole life. I know oil changes are more money, fuel filters are more important, gelling up problems in the cold, etc. If ya wanna play you gotta pay right?? What good is money if you don't enjoy it?

If I get another gas truck I'd probably find an 8.1 gm, do intake, exhaust, etc and can then run efi live. Should be a pretty sweet truck backed by an ally with a shift kit. Shouldn't take a fully built allison since the 8.1 can't produce the torque of the diesels that seems to be the cause for transmission failure when you start running power adders.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Show me a diesel pickup that holds 5 gallons of oil. My Dmax holds 3 gallons, cummins hold 3 gallons, and strokers are just under 3.75 gallons if i remember right. You go twice as long on oil changes in diesels vs. gas burners so the cost of oil changes almost evens out, not a big deal.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OhioPlower;747319 said:


> Show me a diesel pickup that holds 5 gallons of oil. My Dmax holds 3 gallons, cummins hold 3 gallons, and strokers are just under 3.75 gallons if i remember right. You go twice as long on oil changes in diesels vs. gas burners so the cost of oil changes almost evens out, not a big deal.


I change my oil every 3k, with a diesel I could go 8-10k. Still would cost a bit more but not much in the end, maybe $20?

Edit, I bet this holds 5 gallons and it has a bed on the back.









Might be a bit much for my needs though.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark13 on truck in sig I go 20,000 miles between oil changes. Amsoil is actaully rated to last 25,000 miles. 3 gallons of oil and 1 filter every 20,000 is not that expensive. Change the fuel filter every 10,000 to 15,000 miles is another $10.

Truck is at 75,000 miles. Replaced some u joints and the fuel pump, all under warranty. I think I paid $100 deductable one time, but not the other.

I have two chips stacked on my truck, for an extra 150 hp easy. I put a $400 valvebody from HTS in the transmission and it hold the power fine. This truck plows and tows and I am not easy on it with the 9'2" Plow. 

Also, the diesel will get you double the mileage of a 454 or the 8.1 or the Ford v10.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

How do you like your common rail J? I've looked at a few 03's online but people say to stay away but never tell me why, got any info about 03's being the first year for them not being as good as the later years?.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

OhioPlower;747319 said:


> Show me a diesel pickup that holds 5 gallons of oil. My Dmax holds 3 gallons, cummins hold 3 gallons, and strokers are just under 3.75 gallons if i remember right. You go twice as long on oil changes in diesels vs. gas burners so the cost of oil changes almost evens out, not a big deal.


I am talk about 96 Ford 7.3L

I remember see guy drain and it almost fill 5 gal bucket. found it hold 4.25 gal of oil.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;747437 said:


> I am talk about 96 Ford 7.3L
> 
> I remember see guy drain and it almost fill 5 gal bucket.


My friend drives an 02 7.3 and I've watched him change the oil and it drained right around 3 gallons out into a 5 gallon pail. And I don't see why between the 97 and 99 model year why navistar/international would have changed the oil capacity on the motor.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

14 quarts in a 97 7.3

(that equals 3.5 gallons, not 5)


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark the 03 has the engine mounted fuel pump, which normally fails at low mileage. The dealer relocates it into the tank for no charge if there is still warranty coverage. 05 is when they began putting them in the tank from the factory. Some people actually like the engine mounted pump because you can add the FASS or AirDog pump and filter system to it for better pressure and filtering, but if the stock pump dies, it is very easy to just change it out since it is on the side of the road. 03 has no cat converter and no third injection event, both of which caused a decrease in mpg's in the 04.5 and newer models. Some of the early 03's came with the 47RE automatic, which is not as well built as the 48RE which I believe came out later in 03. So, you can expect possible problems with the tranny if you go adding power as many diesel guys do, since it is sooooo easy. 

There are no big common problems with the 5.9 Cummins common rail engine. Period. Some freak problems can happen of course, as with all trucks. I will tell you this I sure as heck would and will get another one, and would consider the late 03 - early 04 model for its better mileage.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;747448 said:


> Mark the 03 has the engine mounted fuel pump, which normally fails at low mileage. The dealer relocates it into the tank for no charge if there is still warranty coverage. 05 is when they began putting them in the tank from the factory. Some people actually like the engine mounted pump because you can add the FASS or AirDog pump and filter system to it for better pressure and filtering, but if the stock pump dies, it is very easy to just change it out since it is on the side of the road. 03 has no cat converter and no third injection event, both of which caused a decrease in mpg's in the 04.5 and newer models. Some of the early 03's came with the 47RE automatic, which is not as well built as the 48RE which I believe came out later in 03. So, you can expect possible problems with the tranny if you go adding power as many diesel guys do, since it is sooooo easy.
> 
> There are no big common problems with the 5.9 Cummins common rail engine. Period. Some freak problems can happen of course, as with all trucks. I will tell you this I sure as heck would and will get another one, and would consider the late 03 - early 04 model for its better mileage.


If I get a cummins it will be a handshaker so the 47/48re difference means nothing to me. Do you know what the warranty is on the 03s? Or is there a quick way to check and see where the pump is at? If it's just the fuel pump I'm not to worried, people were making it out to sound like the 03's would blow up at any second or something. As far as the rest of the truck, it would roll stock for a while until I got a nice plow on it and stuff then the fun would start. Dual disc clutch, fueling upgrades (fass/airdog), chips/tunes, straight piped/stacked?, etc. It would be my work truck but also a play toy like most diesels are. You know, we all need a 12 second plow truck.

What do you see for fuel milage with your truck with the power adders?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

nickv13412;747445 said:


> 14 quarts in a 97 7.3
> 
> (that equals 3.5 gallons, not 5)


but this one f350 actual use 17 quart of oil.

I use this to show me how much gals http://www.asknumbers.com/QuartsToGallonsConversion.aspx


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;747465 said:


> but this one f350 actual use 17 quart of oil.
> 
> I use this to show me how much gals http://www.asknumbers.com/QuartsToGallonsConversion.aspx


Some one way over filled it then, by 1.5 gallons

Maybe it was just a small bucket like a 4 gallon? They look a lot like a 5 just a bit shorter obviously and are wasy to mistake.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark13;747461 said:


> If I get a cummins it will be a handshaker so the 47/48re difference means nothing to me. Do you know what the warranty is on the 03s? Or is there a quick way to check and see where the pump is at? If it's just the fuel pump I'm not to worried, people were making it out to sound like the 03's would blow up at any second or something. As far as the rest of the truck, it would roll stock for a while until I got a nice plow on it and stuff then the fun would start. Dual disc clutch, fueling upgrades (fass/airdog), chips/tunes, straight piped/stacked?, etc. It would be my work truck but also a play toy like most diesels are. You know, we all need a 12 second plow truck.
> 
> What do you see for fuel milage with your truck with the power adders?


I dont know the warranty on the 03. It seems like it changed a lot from year to year. The fuel pump is originally mounted on the drivers side of the engine compartment, next to the fuel filter canister. The fuel filter canister is the round thing with the lid on it (obviously). If there is nothing attached to it then the pump has been moved into the tank. There should also be a sticker under the hood noting that the pump was moved by the dealer if it was done that way. I get about 15 mpgs with my truck average. That includes towing the lawncare trailer house to house, business to business, as well as daily driving. If I go on a trip I can get about 17-18 mpgs on the highway at about 75 mph. Same in town actually. That is not bad considering I have the 4.10 gears, which puts my rpm's up pretty high. With the 5 speed, you should be able to do much better.

Nobody needs a 12 second plow truck. But it sure would be fun. I've never ran the 1/4 in my truck, or put it on a dyno, but using realistic math put my truck around 425 hp at the rear wheels with both boxes turned all the way up. Once I get the tranny done (Spring) I will run it hard! I know I can do 0-60 in 7 seconds flat so it's no race car just yet!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

could be but that was 1 year ago.

but guy told me that oil pan they replace because rust and they told me they use aftermarket oil pan so it could be hold more oil than stock pan.



I see cummin hold 12 qts of oil.


have you check ebay or craiglist for dodge 5.9L, Ford 7.3L, gm 6.5L or durmax in nice shape with no problematic like this one scare me after see starter fluid and sticker lemon law.


JDiepstra

have you got 21 mpg on that? My neighbor have drw super crewcab with long bed. He have programmer I think Diablosport Predator Tuner.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark13;747475 said:


> Some one way over filled it then, by 1.5 gallons
> 
> Maybe it was just a small bucket like a 4 gallon? They look a lot like a 5 just a bit shorter obviously and are wasy to mistake.


Maybe the guy had a 1.5 gallon aftermarket oil filter??????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;747483 said:


> Maybe the guy had a 1.5 gallon aftermarket oil filter??????


The size of a watermellon? lol. 

If you get 18hwy if I find one with lower gears, the 6spd and straight pipe it with no muffler or anything I should be able to hit 20 easily if I keep it 65-70.

Was 3.73's offered or was it like the 2nd gens and 3.55 or 4.10's only? I'd think 3.73, 33" tires and the 6spd would be a great combo for power and milage.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

this would be better choice 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/1017726829.html

http://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/998399584.html

I know you don't want junk gm 6.5L

but try craiglist in IL it seem not lot popular for diesel with dually 4wd

If you could travel to other states to buy truck like dodge with cummin 5.9L or ford with 7.3L or chevy durmax


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark13;747492 said:


> The size of a watermellon? lol.
> 
> If you get 18hwy if I find one with lower gears, the 6spd and straight pipe it with no muffler or anything I should be able to hit 20 easily if I keep it 65-70.
> 
> Was 3.73's offered or was it like the 2nd gens and 3.55 or 4.10's only? I'd think 3.73, 33" tires and the 6spd would be a great combo for power and milage.


I never looked at the stick so I am not familiar with their gearing but as long as you don't get the 4.10's you will get some pretty good mileage with the 33's for sure. I run 35's Spring thru Fall and can see as high as 16 mpg's lawn care trailer towing included and that is hand calculated not on the overhead and no b.s. Keep in mind I said "as high as", so that means that was my highest on one full 34 gallon tank with 3 full days of towing plus other non towing mileage included.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;747499 said:


> this would be better choice
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/1017726829.html
> 
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/cto/998399584.html
> ...


That first link is stroker79's other truck.

The 6.5 isn't junk, it's just not in the same game as the other diesels. The pmd failurs give them a bad name but that's an easy fix. They arn't power houses, but slow and steady usually wins the race over high horse power and lightning quick.

I've been looking many places, craigshelper, autotrader, trucktrader, ebay, auto-rv, cummins forum, dieselplace, here on plowsite, fullsizechevy, pirate 4x4, dieseltowingresource, etc.

I'll find exactly what I want eventually. I pretty much have it narrowed down to these:
97-98 Dodge 2500 12v/5spd, ec/lb
03-04 Dodge 2500/3500srw, CR/6spd, cc/lb
04.5-05 Chevy/GMC 2500/3500srw, dmax/ally or zf6, ec/lb


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

good lucky find this under your budget.

I am not sure if bank would loan $15,000 since we are young. I wish bank have not require parent's signature so I could have 97 F250 hd with brand new transmission.

Maybe you need check this for info http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;747525 said:


> good lucky find this under your budget.
> 
> I am not sure if bank would loan $15,000 since we are young. I wish bank have not require parent's signature so I could have 97 F250 hd with brand new transmission.
> 
> Maybe you need check this for info http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


I think if they saw you were employed and had a parent there to approve of the loan they wouldn't turn it down. And I wouldn't barrow that much, maybe $4k at the most. So payments arn't to bad and they would be more willing to let me barrow $4k then $15k. Plus I'd hate to owe $15k on a truck and decide I don't like it. A couple of my friends are like that, they owe on vehicles they don't have or owe $10k on a car worth $5k tops.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

LoneCowboy;746395 said:


> You know, there was something on the flares.
> I know on the Ford's you could just replace the flare (DAMHIK  )
> I think the chevy required the whole side and the dodge was the whole bed.
> 
> ...


Dodges you could just replace the flares always been that way. Dont know what Dodge truck you are speaking of. I had 94 3500 and back into a damm Chain. So I cracked bottom. But 800 a side. then have it painted


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Milwaukee;747271 said:


> I do want diesel too because it cool see black smoke out exhaust.
> 
> but found that how much it cost to maintain you be surprise it double.
> 
> ...


Ok you obviously talk to some clown with a 6.0 Powerstroke. I fond it extremely funny when I hear how much those things cost to maintain. The Air Filter is like $80  then Fuel filter is $50 and oil is like $30 LMAO!!! Now lets discuss what it cost to maintian the Dodge My old Dodge 95 3500 Filters were Fuel Filter $15 oil filter $10 and Air Filter is $20 But just ge the Kn drop in for 60 and it last for over a year. So real money filters are $45 Now 5 Gallons of OIL LOL. The old 12v take 10-11 quarts. So go wal Mart and buy gallons of Rottella Syn $16 or buy regular for $9 a gallon. Then go to local oil change place and give them $20 for labor for oil change. Fuel filter can be done in driveway easy enough. Oh and my new the filters ar even cheaper.

Couple things you will have to live with if you buy a dually. One you have to park at back of parking lot. (No biggie dont want my truck dinged up) Have to shut it off at drive ups. Motor is so loud. It will fit 99% of drive thru's bank seem to be the worst. But you can squeeze in. Thats a great looking old Dodge Dont let the Ford guys who get screwed over by Fords filters change you mind


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

BigDave12768;747637 said:


> Ok you obviously talk to some clown with a 6.0 Powerstroke. I fond it extremely funny when I hear how much those things cost to maintain. The Air Filter is like $80  then Fuel filter is $50 and oil is like $30 LMAO!!! Now lets discuss what it cost to maintian the Dodge My old Dodge 95 3500 Filters were Fuel Filter $15 oil filter $10 and Air Filter is $20 But just ge the Kn drop in for 60 and it last for over a year. So real money filters are $45 Now 5 Gallons of OIL LOL. The old 12v take 10-11 quarts. So go wal Mart and buy gallons of Rottella Syn $16 or buy regular for $9 a gallon. Then go to local oil change place and give them $20 for labor for oil change. Oil filter can be done in driveway easy enough. Oh and my new the filters ar even cheaper.
> 
> Couple things you will have to live with if you buy a dually. One you have to park at back of parking lot. (No biggie dont want my truck dinged up) Have to shut it off at drive ups. Motor is so loud. It will fit 99% of drive thru's bank seem to be the worst. But you can squeeze in. Thats a great looking old Dodge Dont let the Ford guys who get screwed over by Fords filters change you mind


I mean, my Motorcraft oil filter costs $10, Napa Gold fuel filter $30, and 14 quarts of oil about 40, so no, its not as bad as you mislead people to think it is. And it can all be done in the driveway!!! And i wont run a K&N, they let too much crap into the turbo


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

That truck isnt worth 11.5 either. you can find nicer cheaper. Thats only worth about 8k tops thats why it didnt sell. And I wouldnt worry about a 2400 mile Lemon law buy back


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here ya go. This guys has tons of nice trucks at Decent prices

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1018828023.html


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

nickv13412;747643 said:


> I mean, my Motorcraft oil filter costs $10, Napa Gold fuel filter $30, and 14 quarts of oil about 40, so no, its not as bad as you mislead people to think it is. And it can all be done in the driveway!!! And i wont run a K&N, they let too much crap into the turbo


You have a 7.3 not a 6.0 Trust me I am chcukling posting this

Fords 6.0 
http://k-mansparts.com/items/motorcraft-filters-/fuel-filters-and-water-separators/motorcraft-fd-4604-fuel-filter-kit-6-0-power-stroke-diesel-f-series-only-mcfd4604-detail.htm
http://k-mansparts.com/items/motorcraft-filters-/air-filters/motorcraft-fa-1778-air-filter-6-0-power-stroke-diesel-f-series-only-mcfa1778-detail.htm
http://k-mansparts.com/items/motorcraft-filters-/oil-filters/motorcraft-fl-2016-oil-filter-6-0-power-stroke-diesel-mcfl2016-detail.htm


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Look at this thing for 8000. talk about a nice looking truck. Its 7.3 Power stroke and has the bed cover, You know that thing wasnt abused with that cover on bed. I am Dodge guy but the 7.3 was a good motor and could hang any day with an old 5.9. Its the new ones that seperate us

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1024788712.html

Looks like it has on side Fisher set up
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1020405954.html


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

BigDave12768;747649 said:


> You have a 7.3 not a 6.0 Trust me I am chcukling posting this
> 
> Fords 6.0
> http://k-mansparts.com/items/motorcraft-filters-/fuel-filters-and-water-separators/motorcraft-fd-4604-fuel-filter-kit-6-0-power-stroke-diesel-f-series-only-mcfd4604-detail.htm
> ...


Right, just we were talking about 7.3s in the thread, so i didnt want people thinking that all PSDs cost a ton to maintain...and even then thats not that much.

If you can afford to maintain a vehicle, dont buy it

And be careful with that guy in Weymouth, i inquired about a truck with him and his mileage number he gave me was 70,000 miles lower than the actual mileage listed on Carfax


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

nickv13412;747654 said:


> Right, just we were talking about 7.3s in the thread, so i didnt want people thinking that all PSDs cost a ton to maintain...and even then thats not that much.
> 
> If you can afford to maintain a vehicle, dont buy it
> 
> And be careful with that guy in Weymouth, i inquired about a truck with him and his mileage number he gave me was 70,000 miles lower than the actual mileage listed on Carfax


But I quoted a guy who claimed it was expensive to maintain Diesels. People think becuase you have to do a fuel filter every 10k and the extra oil its pricey to maintain them. But its kinda cheaper. Since the duration of oil chnaged is longer than a regular car. So thats a wash. As for Fuel filter just becuase people dont change them when they should it doesnt mean it shuoldnt be dont on gas engines.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

JDiepstra;747483 said:


> Maybe the guy had a 1.5 gallon aftermarket oil filter??????


JD he is talking about the 6.0 they take like 17 quarts or so. They are very expensive to maintain compared to the Cummins. Just another reason the Dodge is better.
As for 47re tranny they came in the early S.O. 235/250hp All the Ho's 305hp trucks came with the 48re. Easy way to figure out what you truck is look at vin. The 8th tells motor on the 03's if its a C its a 305hp truck and a 6 is the 235/hp As for tranny pretty much in 1/03 they switched over to 48re on all trucks but I think you can tell by pulling dipstick. As for the 04's All trucks built before 1-1-04 have a 6 in the 8th spot. A few S.O were built so you really have to look at motor stamp for Hp but most were call H.O 305/hp. After 1-1-04 they were C's in the 8th spot and come with 325/600 torque and were known as the 600 series motor. Not sure what the deal with 06 and newer are


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Milwaukee;747480 said:


> could be but that was 1 year ago.
> 
> but guy told me that oil pan they replace because rust and they told me they use aftermarket oil pan so it could be hold more oil than stock pan.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy, I did not see you asked me this before. I have never obtained mileage in the 20's. I suppose MAYBE I could if I ran an enitre tank on the highway at 55 mph, but there is no way I could do that without a gun to my head.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh

it could be reason that he is almost 55 years old so drive slow. 

like opposite my Dad get 11 mpg with F250 v10 and I get 14.5 mpg by drive so so slow. That was funny see people behind are P*ssed when I drive so slow but I save almost 3.5 mpg.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Milwaukee;748168 said:


> Oh
> 
> it could be reason that he is almost 55 years old so drive slow.
> 
> like opposite my Dad get 11 mpg with F250 v10 and I get 14.5 mpg by drive so so slow. That was funny see people behind are P*ssed when I drive so slow but I save almost 3.5 mpg.


I attribute my lower mpgs to the 4.10 gears and also driving at least 5 over the speed limit at all times (when safe).

Slowing it down on the highway will definately get much better mpgs on a diesel.


----------

